# Introducing myself



## sirinyergirl (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm Liz, Scottish by birth but a bit of a traveller over the past 13 years.

Why am I on a Turkish forum? Well, on my first holiday to Turkey in 1995 (Kusadasi), I fell in love with the place, the people, the weather (of course) and just the general craziness of life there. I kept going back every year until I decided to get myself qualified as an English language teacher and move over in 2001.

I lived in Izmir for just over five years and really feel that this city is my home. I bought an apartment in Didim where I head whenever I have some free time away from my current job in the Netherlands, but it's my dream to buy a second place in Izmir because I miss it so much. Hope to retire there. 

My Turkish is not fluent, but pretty good - they say if you can have an argument and do the crossword in any foreign language that you've pretty much got that language mastered. I can argue as good as any Turk in Turkish, but I've never tried the crossword. That said, I don't do crosswords in English either, so not sure that's a fair comparison of my abilities 

Anyway, I'd be happy to pass on any information or advice about Izmir, the Turkish language (if I can), buying property in Didim, or anything else ... just ask.

Liz


----------

